# Banksy



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.banksy.co.uk/outdoors/index.htmlHave you seen the new one on Frogmore street? You can see it from the top of the steps- on Park Street. I know he's a bit trendy but I like his stuff. I wonder how he did it, that area is always busy.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 21, 2006)

Somebody mentioned this new one to me last night.  

IIRC, he's done stencils at ground level on that wall before; but like you say, the positioning of this one makes it a bit more high profile and you do wonder how/when he did it without being caught. 

I wonder how long this one'll stay up for?  Now that Banksy's 'famous', he's not considered to be quite the nuisance he once was, and it's probably considered an honour of sorts if your wall gets Banksy-ed.  

How times change though... Years ago, I remember walking home through Stokes Croft one night and spotting a big fresh Banksy (paint still drying), only to see the next morning that the entire wall had been completely repainted by the owners.  (On the other hand, his _'Mild, Mild West'_ one has been up in Stokes Croft for years.  ) 

On a more general point: who actually decides whether graffiti remains?  Is it down to whoever owns the wall?  If it's a private building, do the council have any say?  

I liked the one he did a few years ago across the road from this new one, where he stencilled a frogman pulling the plug from the fountains at the front of the council building.  That didn't last long, but nowadays, I'm sure Park Street will be more than keen to bathe in the associated cool...


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 21, 2006)

Tis very cool - apparently he turned up with one of those scaffolding towers, covered up with green mesh type stuff. Did the stencil and bimbled off!!! Like the way he also matched the windows on the front.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 21, 2006)

Fucking Wicked


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 22, 2006)

twas on the news this morning...bristol peeps want it kept there.


----------



## pk (Jun 22, 2006)

Saw this - it's ace, and looks like it'll stay.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 22, 2006)

ah good old banksy.  when he's on form he's bloody ace.  and that is a superb piece


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone remember Lewis the Barron?
Not quite in the same league as Banksy. he used to tag a lot round Bedminster and hot Wells.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 22, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> ah good old banksy.  when he's on form he's bloody ace.  and that is a superb piece



Innit just!  

Keep on keepin' banksy!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2006)

saw that on the news as well.  Think the council are asking the public to vote on whether it's grafitti or art


----------



## woolly (Jun 22, 2006)

another one for the coffee table books.....


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 22, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> twas on the news this morning...bristol peeps want it kept there.


so do the people who's wall it is on, it's very apt for them


----------



## mellowmoose (Jun 22, 2006)

i still remember when he dropped me an email over a year ago when he was looking for publicity for the graffiti he'd done on the 'Aparthied wall' in Palestine. I emailed him back saying something like "I like the graffiti, I think i might have heard of you"  

He wasn't impressed


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> saw that on the news as well.  Think the council are asking the public to vote on whether it's grafitti or art


And the last drips of cred dribble down the plughole 

Good piece though - don't stop, Banksy.


----------



## woolly (Jun 22, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> don't, stop Banksy.


?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 23, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> And the last drips of cred dribble down the plughole



Yep, the vague hint of approval currently coming from the council is surely the kiss of death!  

I was in town this afternoon, so I had a look at it.  Up close, it didn't seem to me to be anything too special.  It made me smile though.  

As ever though, I applaud both his intelligence and his audacity.


----------

